# Political correctness



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*Political Correctness Explained*

An annual contest is held each year at Texas AandM University calling for the most appropriate definition of a contemporary term. This year's term was: "Political Correctness."

The winner, and a great definition, by a Student who wrote:

"Political correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a piece of [beeeep] by the clean end."


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Now thats hitting the nail on the head. They forgot to mention however that the politician was the piece of &%#@.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would think that if you are old enough to read that, it would be abundantly clear that there is no "clean end" to a politician.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one YD, so very true.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I couldn't agree more!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

How well said!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Love it! That's great YD thank for sharing.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That's a good one. So very true.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

BAHAHAHA


----------

